# Hey-o.



## anniephantom (Jan 17, 2018)

I just kinda wanna talk to someone.


----------



## Musicgirl1314 (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi, what's up?


----------



## REB (Aug 2, 2016)

Asl?


----------



## anniephantom (Jan 17, 2018)

hey all. hows everybody?


----------



## Musicgirl1314 (Jan 16, 2018)

Not the best but getting through it. How about you?


----------



## anniephantom (Jan 17, 2018)

Well, today I drove for the first time in a while, and it hurt so bad that I almost had to pull over... I made it to work and back home, but I have to drive to therapy later and I'm so worried about the pain to come


----------



## Musicgirl1314 (Jan 16, 2018)

Sorry to hear that  but it's good you went to therapy. Eventually you WILL get out of this, I promise


----------

